# What does this mean? PLEASE HELP!



## Vicky88 (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

  Do one set of 12 repetitions from exercise A, then immediately do one set of 12 reps from exercise B. Switch back to exercise A, and continue the cycle for a total of four sets. If you can do an exercise more than 12 times, the weight is too light. If you can't reach 12 repetitions, the weight is too heavy.  
 
Does this mean I do four sets of exercise A and four sets of exercise B to make 8 in total, or two sets of both exercise A and B to make four in total?


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 9, 2006)

I interpret it to mean 4 since it says a "total of 4".

Excerise SHOULD be easy - not confusing, right?


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 9, 2006)

Four of each or two of each though? lol.

Sorry, I am confusing myself.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2006)

I think it's two of each, because four of each...that's a LOT...unless they're the only exercises you're doing?

edit:
Husband disagrees with me (he's the health nut here too) and says that it should be four sets of each exercise since it's a female's program.


----------



## CrimsonCountess (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Four of each or two of each though? lol.

Sorry, I am confusing myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes.  Two of each for a total of 4.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree that is is two of each type of exercise, for a total of four exercises. Given the high number of reps, you are aiming for endurance training - which constitutes high reps and low sets. You would not want to do four sets of these.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2006)

Ha.
I just told husband you said this and he was like...Ok. You can be right this time (since I agreed with you)


----------



## Wattage (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Ha.
I just told husband you said this and he was like...Ok. You can be right this time (since I agreed with you) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahaha. It's sweet that he "lets" you be right!! If only men knew how it really goes down...


----------



## Tyester (Jul 9, 2006)

Sounds like the definition of a superset, so that makes a total of 4 complete sets. (superset - doing two seperate excercises together making a bigger set, *IE-tricep pushdowns followed by barbell curls would be a superset)

One of those "it works for some people but not everyone" type things.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Ahaha. It's sweet that he "lets" you be right!! If only men knew how it really goes down... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't. Ruin. The. Illusion.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 9, 2006)

*A 'set' is a continued repetition of an exercise (ie; 12-15 leg presses, or 8 butterfly presses=a set)..So I would think that if they say four 'sets'...that's what they mean.....???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   IMO, that's a lot for "female program", but it's intended to build endurance.*


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*A 'set' is a continued repetition of an exercise (ie; 12-15 leg presses, or 8 butterfly presses=a set)..So I would think that if they say four 'sets'...that's what they mean.....???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   IMO, that's a lot for "female program", but it's intended to build endurance.*_

 
Yes I understand that, that wasn't my question. But it's been answered anyway.

Thanks Caitlin & shimmer.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_Yes I understand that, that wasn't my question. But it's been answered anyway.

Thanks Caitlin & shimmer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 Just trying to help


----------

